# ًWhat Mechatronics Mean



## م.محمد الناطور (11 نوفمبر 2007)

Mechatronics is the synergistic integration of physical systems, electronics, controls, and computers through the design process, from the very start of the design process, thus enabling complex decision making. Integration is the key element in mechatronic design as complexity has been transferred from the mechanical domain to the electronic and computer software domains. Mechatronics is an evolutionary design development that demands horizontal integration among the various engineering disciplines as well as vertical integration between design and manufacturing. It is the best practice for synthesis by engineers driven by the needs of industry and human beings.​


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (11 نوفمبر 2007)

علمت من اناس مقربين بأن المهندس زميلي أحمد عفيفي سلامة أصبح ( معيدا في هندسة ميكاترونيات -- جامعة السادس من اكتوبر ) ,, فألف مبروك لك ياغالي

من زميلك.. المهندس.. محمد اسماعيل الناطور ..

فدعائي لك بالمزيد من التفوق وللأمام ....

ودعائي للجميع بالصحة و العافية و الرزق ....


----------

